# lots to start or.....



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

been wondering if it is better to start a new tank (with plants not new new lol) with a bunch of new plants or to start off slowly? Right now I have 3 large leafed something or other and wondering if I should just plant the whole tank with all the ones that I want....

I know that algae can become a problem and well that is going to happen but would like to keep it under control right off the bat. But I have 3 otto's in the tank right now and plan on getting some other "cleaning crew" soon. I had a habit in the past of slamming the fish into the tank (lots at once) and this time going to take it slow with them. New to plants but started out with:

20lbs Eco-Complete on one third
10lbs Black sand on the rest
Photoperiod is 8 hours (plus natrual room light)
2.5ml flourish once a week (just started yesterday)
15% water change once a week

testing the water 3 times a week for now. Latest reading (yesterday)
ph - 6.8 (up from 6 after eco went in)
NO2 - 0ppm
NH3 - .25ppm
NO3 - 5ppm

the NO3 and NH3 rose a bit due to adding the ottos and eco I think.....

CO2 injection has started as well... Going to test this today.

Any thoughts you can give me would be great... New to the whole planted thing......


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Better to jam it full of plants so algae has trouble establising. When i start a mid sized tank off, i normally buy a few bunches of egeria densa to fill in areas that will be planted in the future. If you like to atleast have some variety, buy a large plant package from here and plant even the plants you do not want at the moment. I do not recommend using heavy rooters to establish a tank temporarily.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the same dilemma too. How do you get your ph to 6.8?? Mine swing like crazy all the way down to 6!! I used so much of the nutrafin kh booster and it's not helping.. When I measure my kh, it is still ridiculously low.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

like this package
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-staurogyne-repens-stolonifera-pics-up-17713/


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

@taureandragon76 - thanks that is what I thought... Will buy all the plants that I was going to get in the future and get them asap.... 20 bucks for all that... not bad... Will start looking around soon.....

@ jlam86 - I started with a ph of 6... I added the eco complete and it went up to 6.8... Will test in a few days to see what it is at... But I do know that eco does raise and try it's best to raise and keep PH steady.... I know others sub-strates do the same I think....


----------



## Kindoffunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Well it has been 2 weeks and my tank is doing great..... here are the numbers as of yesterday....

GH - 2 drops
KH - 3 drops
PH - 6.6
NO2 - 0ppm
NO3 - 0ppm
NH3 - 0ppm

I have a small number of plants in already all from broad leafed ones to some cuban moss.... Some grasses and others.... Will post a picture asap.... Thanks fo the advise.... Please see tank journals section for photos.....


----------

